# Making the cut



## Adam_Claire (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All, hope all is well....

So, we are shortly going to be embarking on our adoption journey with our initial home visit pencilled in for next month (with Bristol). Like many on here I suspect, the last few years have been nothing but a litany of setbacks, dissapointments, heart breaks etc etc. Given this history we are terrified of not being selected for the prep course.
We are a perfectly normal, healthly, solvent couple, who live quite comfortably, so we feel we are reasonable postion. But we appreciate that the LA are trying to match children with famillies and not vica versa, so maybe we dont suit their requirements?

Can anyone give us any of their experineces to put our minds at rest, or perhaps prepare us a little better in case its bad new?

Many thanks....


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

I would say be open and honest with the SW at your initial home visit and see what they say - if they're not too positive then look at other agencies in your area as you can apply to any agency (including voluntary ones) in a 50 mile radius. 

There are things you can do to help - getting as much childcare experience as possible and reading up on parenting, the effects of early trauma and attachment.  

Good luck with your journey

Bop


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, you will be fine.  Social services are desperate for people to come forward to adopt so there would have to be a very good reason not to proceed with you


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,

I know exactly where you're coming from!  After all the negativity of treatment, we knew we should be fine going through the adoption process as there's no reason we wouldn't, but there was that doubt in the back of our minds that they wouldn't want us.  Once we did the prep course we felt like this is actually going to happen!  Due to all the bad luck with treatment I never take anything for granted but I can actually see light at the end of the tunel now    And like Mumyof2 has said SS are desperate for people to adopt, they're not looking for perfect people just 'normal' ones!

x


----------



## Adam_Claire (Aug 26, 2010)

Dear All, Thanks for your replies, very useful and reassuring.... 
(Good tip Bop as well)


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hiya, 

Just a quick msg to say we went through Bristol for no.2. They were really efficient and we heard about boo2 the same day as we were approve! So lots of children needing families there I think. Having said that we are still waiting fir his lifestory book, so they're efficient at some things but less so with others 

Good luck and feel free to Pm if you need to chat more.

Ruthie


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ruthiebabe said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just a quick msg to say we went through Bristol for no.2. They were really efficient and we heard about boo2 the same day as we were approve! So lots of children needing families there I think. Having said that we are still waiting fir his lifestory book, so they're efficient at some things but less so with others
> 
> ...


We are currently approved and waiting with Bristol and was approved on 6 jan 2011 and have been told there are no children presently ready for adoption, I thought from what we were told it would be a quick match, the other people on my prep course are approved and waiting too, so i dont think there are as many children ready for adoption as others might think.


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

i guess these things go in waves, hope your not waiting too much longer!!


----------

